# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Những món cơm ngon của người Hàn Quốc

## lehniemtin

Cũng  giống như người Việt Nam, cơm là thực phẩm chính trong bữa ăn của người  Hàn Quốc. Tuy nhiên những món cơm của người Hàn Quốc không đơn thuần là  cơm trắng:                           


*1. Cơm trộn thập cẩm - Bibimbap* 
Trong tiếng Hàn Quốc, “Bap” có nghĩa là cơm, Bibimbap là món cơm trộn  thập cẩm.  Một suất Bibimbap bao gồm cơm trắng, các loại rau, trứng và  thịt. Các loại rau thường là dưa chuột được thái nhỏ, cà rốt, rau bina,  giá... đã được thái chỉ, cũng có thể thêm một chút rau diếp. Tất cả  những thức ăn này được trộn đều với nước xốt làm từ ớt Hàn Quốc trước  khi ăn. Một tô cơm trộn có thể cung cấp đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng cho một  bữa ăn. 

Món cơm này bắt buộc phải đựng trong tô bằng đá để giữ độ nóng của thức  ăn. Sức nóng của tô đá còn giúp làm chín lòng đỏ trứng trong lúc bạn  trộn cơm.

*2. Cơm ngũ cốc - Ogokbap* 
Cơm ngũ cốc Ogokbap là món ăn truyền thống tiêu biểu của Hàn Quốc trong ngày Rằm tháng Giêng.

Theo tập tục dân gian của người Hàn Quốc thì ngày trăng tròn đầu tiên  của một năm là ngày quan trọng. Người Hàn Quốc chuẩn bị và dùng món ăn  được chế biến từ nông sản thu hoạch vào năm trước đó để cầu mong cho một  năm mùa màng bội thu. Điều này giải thích vì sao người Hàn nấu món cơm  kết hợp các loại lương thực khác. 

*3. Cơm niêu đá - Yeongyang dolsotbap* 
 ‘Dolsot’ có nghĩa là niêu làm bằng đá. Cơm nấu bằng niêu đá  sẽ thơm ngon hơn rất nhiều vì vung nồi bằng đá có tác dụng  tạo áp suất rất lớn sẽ duy trì dường như tuyệt đối hương vị  vốn có của hạt gạo. Trong món cơm dinh dưỡng Yeongyang-bap thì  ngoài gạo trắng, người Hàn Quốc còn cho thêm cả hạt thông, hạt  dẻ và nhiều loại hạt khô khác nữa.

*4. Cơm gói Ssambap - Ssambap* 
Ssambap có nghĩa là cơm được gói trong một cái gì đó. Cơm gói Ssambap là ẩm thực truyền thống lâu đời của Hàn Quốc.

Các món gói khá đa dạng trên thế giới, nhưng cơm gói Ssambap của Hàn  Quốc thì lại có màu sắc và hương vị đặc trưng của văn hóa ẩm thực Hàn.
 *5. Cơm cuốn lá kim - Gimbap*

Về cơ bản, nguyên liệu làm nhân món cơm cuộn lá kim Gimbap của Hàn Quốc  có tới hàng chục loại. Tùy theo sở thích và khẩu vị của thực khách, có  thể lựa chọn hoặc thay thế nguyên liệu chế biến một cách linh hoạt và  không bị bó buộc.
Cơm cuộn lá kim Gimbap có xuất xứ từ món cơm gỏi hải sản Sushi cuốn bằng  lá kim của người Nhật Bản. Sau này cơm gỏi lá kim trở thành món ăn  thịnh hành ở Seoul, và người Hàn Quốc đã cải biến món ăn này theo kiểu  Hàn Quốc như Gimbap hiện nay. 

Nhìn bề ngoài thì Gimbap Hàn Quốc và Sushi lá kim Nhật Bản tương tự như  nhau, nhưng về nguyên liệu và cách chế biến thì khác nhau khá nhiều. Ví  như Sushi của Nhật Bản, người ta sử dụng cơm tẩm với dấm ngọt, rồi đem  gói bằng lá kim có điểm thêm một vài cọng cà rốt thái chỉ hoặc vài cọng  rễ cây ngưu bàng thái chỉ đã ướp gia vị. Còn Gimbap của Hàn Quốc thì  người ta rải cơm trắng lên lá kim, và đặt vào các loại rau củ đã chế và  tẩm ướp gia vị như củ cải ngâm dấm, rau bó xôi và thậm chí cả dưa Kimchi  cải thảo, rồi cuộn tròn tất cả lại.

Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

